# New Apple store in London?



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

From ifoAppleStore.


> April 17th, 2006
> Another New Store in Canada
> A sixth Apple store is planned for Canada, the newest at the Masonville Place mall operated Cadillac-Fairview in the city of London (Ontario), about 120 miles southwest of Toronto, and home to the Univeristy of Western Ontario (32,000 studenst). The mall has 258 stores and restaurants, along with a multi-screen cinema. It’s one of five known additional stores planned for Canada, in addition to the existing Yorkdale (Toronto) store. The store will be next to Athlete’s World on the upper level.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

This makes me very happy.

This probably doesn't make Mostly Digital or MacOutpost very happy though…


----------



## bing12345 (Feb 2, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me! London before Vancouver? Crazy!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Ah to be near the center of the universe. -)


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

It's relative location to Michigan and New York State, could have been a consideration.

Hwys 402, 401, 403 is a shortcut Sarnia>London>Niagara Falls.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

This is great, I'll have a store close to school next year


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Sayhey said:


> From ifoAppleStore.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


cool


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

bing12345 said:


> You've got to be kidding me! London before Vancouver? Crazy!


UWO over UBC anyday!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Not anymore!

Had the spies out to get more details and have confirmed nothing. The website has pulled that posting down until they get some hard evidence.

That exact store is in fact empty so it is still possible though.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Digital_Gary said:


> Not anymore!
> 
> Had the spies out to get more details and have confirmed nothing. The website has pulled that posting down until they get some hard evidence.
> 
> That exact store is in fact empty so it is still possible though.


 There's two empty stores next to Athlete's World. The one Home Company would be big enough alone but they could join the two together and have quite a big store. 

I do know someone at Cadillac Fairview that manages that mall, but I ain't going to bug her, cause you know one day they'll announce it or one day they won't… don't need to know that bad.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

bing12345 said:


> You've got to be kidding me! London before Vancouver? Crazy!


Perhaps Apple is following one of their usual routines: They have specific places identified in Vancouver, and can not for the life of them get a location they want. But the perfect location for them just opened up in London, and they want to pounce.


----------



## UAEMac (Nov 30, 2004)

When I first saw this, I thought everyone was exited about a store in London, England! I'm pretty happy about a London, ON store!

I'm be back in Canada in July. I hope that it's open!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I am back at home and was at Masonville today and saw this… right down from the Athletes World Superstore as mentioned. Could this be?


----------



## Dr_Raven (Jan 16, 2006)

Any more news on this? The ifoapplestore.com site seems to have pulled their listing for a possible London store.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

i havent heard anything... and prolly doubt it will happen anytime soon..

in the meantime, chk out mostly digital or the mac outpost... both great stores


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

The last I heard was that some guy over there posted that they had a contact at Cadillac Fairview and they said there is no Apple store in the works. That said, that store and the one next to it were still walled up as of tonight.

Your best bet would be on White Oaks as they are managed by a different company, have just added Applebees, H&M and look to be poised for more growth. But even that is doubtful…

While with UWO and the money we have here, I could see it considered, I just don't think London is big enough.

I'm still waiting for the damned Ikea!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

we need a apple store here!


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am and about this. Im am devoted to buying every one of my mac products at mac outpost, but apple stores are awesome :S


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> I am and about this. Im am devoted to buying every one of my mac products at mac outpost, but apple stores are awesome :S


mee too..i love that store

-bought my iMac 2.0ghz aluminum
-ipod touch 8gb
-iwork 08
-appletv

and lots more


im 17 and im doing coop next semester? would they let me do it there?


----------

